# Old Powder Keg Corona Cigar Review - OPK 2006 Colonels Reserve Corona



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These were recently "discovered" in a warehouse and are well aged. This is my go to smoke,bar none. Small,but packed with rich flavors and not over...

Read the full review here: Old Powder Keg Corona Cigar Review - OPK 2006 Colonels Reserve Corona


----------

